# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Поклонение Божествам > Божественная мастерская >  Какие одежды носят Божества

## Narayani d.d.

> Вложение 5839
> Удивительные Божества, у них такая фишка


это НЕ "фишка". 
покажите мне, где написано, что Шри Кришна Чайтанья и Шри Нитьянанда Прабху одинаково одевались.

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

просто так принято и всё,говорит Нрисимхакавача пр.
А Шиварама Свами говорит,что Гауранга и Нитьянанда не сговариваются идти на санкиртану одинаково одевшись....

А может ещё какие мнения.
Я скажу,что даже в храм со своей идеей фиг влезешь,ну ПРИНЯТО дхоти,и не оденут штаны тобою пошитые и наоборот....

----------


## Susila dasi

> просто так принято и всё,говорит Нрисимхакавача пр.
> А Шиварама Свами говорит,что Гауранга и Нитьянанда не сговариваются идти на санкиртану одинаково одевшись....
> 
> А может ещё какие мнения.
> Я скажу,что даже в храм со своей идеей фиг влезешь,ну ПРИНЯТО дхоти,и не оденут штаны тобою пошитые и наоборот....


Тоже думала на эту тему, когда шила одежды для Панча-татвы. 5-рым одинаковые одежды, я под конец немного устала..Они достаточно большие. И так подумала, что хорошо было бы разные одежды шить. В одном стиле, но разные фасоны..Запретов на это в шастрах нет. И Нрисимха кавача авторитет, и Шиварама Свами авторитет.. Думаю, что может быть здесь каждый конкретно решает, какие одежды шить.  Божества преданным подсказывают, чего Они хотят. 
Не помню, от кого слышала, что можно одевать в одинакового цвета ткани, но разные рисунки, или одинаковые рисунки, но ткани разные.На самом деле, в Храмах стандарты тоже принимают в соответствии с панчаратрой и по желанию главных пуджари, президентов. Может, именно эти Божества не хотят носить штаны. Или дхоти.. Или юбки..Мне очень нравиться как в Москве одевают Божеств, и в Будапеште. И хоть многие против штанов, во Вриндаване и в Майпуре штаны Божествам шьют. И Они их носят. Это уже кому как нравиться. 
Главное в одежде, чтобы все одежды были аккуратные, красивые, желательно из натуральных тканей - если возможно, чистые (хотя, это понятие относительное - по крайней мере не в пятнах жирных и тд, в копоти от камфорных ламп - это чистые  :yahoo: ). 
В общем, думаю, что можно одежды и одинаковые и разные шить. Кому как на душу Бог положит.. Конечно, лучше узнать, что Кришна любит носить.. Типа Санта-клауса или денди 19-го века - в чистом виде  - не самый лучший вариант, но и оттуда можно взять идеи...
Это моё личное мнение..

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

инадо смотреть ещё,бывает-штаны не идут,вот сухаревским-не шли,или  какой то особый вид штанов надо было

----------


## Susila dasi

> инадо смотреть ещё,бывает-штаны не идут,вот сухаревским-не шли,или  какой то особый вид штанов надо было


Может тот таинственный крой подошёл бы - не то дхоти, не то - штаны. Так я его пока-что не разгадала.http://darshan.freeblog.hu/ - на втором фото у Господа Чайтаньи.
Московским Божествам, например, не идёт мелкий рисунок. Вроде красиво вышито, а оденешь - ночнушка. Это из Дхваниного опыта. Тоже заметила..

----------


## Narayani d.d.

> таинственный крой


галифе?  :smilies: )

----------


## Narayani d.d.

> так принято


я вредная, такие слова для меня не аргумент  :smilies: 
аргумент - исторические свидетельства, старинные изображения, древние книги, традиции древних храмов, которые поклоняются Господу Чайтанье и Нитьянанде лет триста минимум...
можно допустить, что Божеств Гаура-Нитай раньше одевали в одинаковые одежды из бедности. или из практических соображений... мало ли.
ну кто так изощрался в шрингаре сто лет назад, как мы сейчас? купил что было - главное, чтоб чистое и красивое, завернул Божество, надел гирлянду - и все рады. главное было другое - погружение в пуджу... шрингар конечно тоже часть пуджи, но там не на ленточки и оттенки бусинок медитировали  :smilies:

----------


## Ananga Manjari d.d.

да,наверное к  каждому Божеству-индивидуальный подход и пошив.Моему Кишору необыкновенно идут штанишки,Он такой стройный в них!!!!и пока все мои попытки пошить дхоти ..не удавались-даже не доходя до стадии собственно шитья..
Сушила-а на втором фото-Вы какие штанишки не можете разгадать?белые или красные?У Господа Чайтаньи просто дхоти короткое только.а у Господа Нитьянанды-штанишки такого же покроя,как я своему Кришне делаю,т.е.у них застежка по середине задней половины штанин.

----------


## Ananga Manjari d.d.

сейчас присматриваюсь еще к тому фото..я думала там конец дхоти,но похоже  правда штаники,в боковых швах полукрогом ..мне так видится

----------


## Susila dasi

> галифе? )


Если бы - галифе. А то там посложнее, хотя может быть. Попробую на домашних Гаура-Нитай поэксперементировать с кроем.

----------


## Susila dasi

Тоже думаю, что пошито штанишками с запахом на боках. Но надо попробовать.. Помню крой дхоти для московских Дайал Нитай Шачисуты - Дхвани с Амбаликой придумали и конструкцию разработали. И так крутила и так, пришлось распороть дхоти, переснимать выкройку а потом заново сшивать. http://dayalnitay.ru/index.php?optio...4910&Itemid=66 - не очень хорошо видно, но всё же. 
А с Будапешта Божествами - нашла пуджари из Храма, но что-то она не отвечает на письма. Занята, наверное, сильно.
http://dayalnitay.ru/index.php?optio...2735&Itemid=66 - это изначальный вариант. Верхние  - более позние.

----------


## Susila dasi

Вот и я так подумала, когда присмотрелась. Сначала думала, дхоти так накрутили.

----------


## Susila dasi

> я вредная, такие слова для меня не аргумент 
> аргумент - исторические свидетельства, старинные изображения, древние книги, традиции древних храмов, которые поклоняются Господу Чайтанье и Нитьянанде лет триста минимум...


Просто именно по Гаура-Нитай нет особых записей. Когда Панча-таттву в Маяпуре делали и устанавливали, то пуджари приходилось самим многие вещи просто додумывать, медитировать..

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

я думаю важнее отношения меж преданными,мир,чем гнать свои телеги и принципы.
хотя можно пару тележек иногда  прогонять....с любовью

----------


## Narayani d.d.

> я думаю важнее отношения меж преданными,мир,чем гнать


а кто гонит?  :smilies: )))
я тоже за мир во всех мирах  :smilies:   и за истину також  :mig:

----------


## Yamuna Padma devi dasi

> Может тот таинственный крой подошёл бы - не то дхоти, не то - штаны. Так я его пока-что не разгадала.http://darshan.freeblog.hu/ - на втором фото у Господа Чайтаньи.


Я могу объяснить, как на человеке одеть. Только лучше сразу практически пробовать, а то не особо понятно.
Берешь дхоти, делишь пополам, середина будет на позвоночнике. Обматыввашь на талии. Спереди делаешь узел. Потом оба конца пропускаешь под ноги и верхнюю часть каймы заправляешь на талии, где позвоночник. Нижние концы каймы заправляешь по бокам. Боковые части складываешь в складочки и распределяешь по талии. 
Если делать тоже самое с сари, то останется кусок на пояс. Будет хорошо держаться. Для театра, например, подходит идеально.

----------


## Yamuna Padma devi dasi

Ой, там на сайте каждый день обновление делают. Но сегодня оказался тот же самый крой, как и 26го. Желтое дхоти. Если не Ананга Манджари, то у меня даже вопрос не возник бы. На желтом лучше видно.

----------


## Yamuna Padma devi dasi

Если длинна дхоти позволяет, то с одной стороны можно добавить складки. Как на видео. Если заворачивать так сари, то можно сделать пояс из платка, только тогда не ровно по середине надо складыввать изначально. На видео, как мне кажется, костюм из двух частей, а не одного длинного.

----------


## Ananga Manjari d.d.

> Ой, там на сайте каждый день обновление делают. Но сегодня оказался тот же самый крой, как и 26го. Желтое дхоти. Если не Ананга Манджари, то у меня даже вопрос не возник бы. На желтом лучше видно.




а че я?сейчас смотрю твое видео,малой впялился,чуть не ныряет в экран,и хлопает :smilies:

----------


## Susila dasi

Наткнулась вчера на идеи моделирования юбок. То, что 3-я сверху - думаю, как раз тот вариант штанишек. Только запах на боку, и задняя часть будет находить на переднюю. А если дхоти завязывать - на больших Божествах ещё можно, а на маленьких - замучаешься.

----------


## Susila dasi

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R9GaS...layer_embedded - или по этому принципу. Может кому интересно будет.

----------


## Narayani d.d.

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R9GaS...layer_embedded - или по этому принципу. Может кому интересно будет.


спасибо.
я вообще с трудом в выкройках разбираюсь, швейного образования - всего класс труда в школе. если что-то хочется новенькое для Божеств смастерить - беру ткань и драпирую прямо на Божестве, остальное отрезаю. или можно взять для эксперимента недорогую ткань и с ней экспериментировать, потом перенести уже на красивую ткань.

----------


## Susila dasi

> спасибо.
> я вообще с трудом в выкройках разбираюсь, швейного образования - всего класс труда в школе. если что-то хочется новенькое для Божеств смастерить - беру ткань и драпирую прямо на Божестве, остальное отрезаю. или можно взять для эксперимента недорогую ткань и с ней экспериментировать, потом перенести уже на красивую ткань.


Да вы, Нараяни матаджи - настоящий модельер-конструктор и художник-модельер. Безлекальный метод кроя! Я по привычке крою - сначала выкройка основа, а потом её уже кромсаю, загибаю и тд.. Профессиональная привычка - я шью и крою давно, кажется, ещё до школы на пупсиков научилась шить.... К безлекальному иногда тоже прибегаю. Полёт фантазии больше когда с тканью сразу работаешь.

----------


## Narayani d.d.

> Полёт фантазии больше когда с тканью сразу работаешь.


вы очень правы. всякие чертежи, выкройки и тд. вгоняют меня в отчаянную тоску или просто в ступор  :smilies: )) а ткань - она может никак не проявлять себя, а может - если будет милость Божеств, прямо сама подсказывать, как бы она красиво смотрелась.
после ваших добрых слов захотелось распушить хвост и показать некоторые работы, может кому-то понравится  :sorry:

----------


## Narayani d.d.



----------


## Narayani d.d.



----------


## Susila dasi

Красивые платья. Такие тюрнюры у Радхарани шикарные на юбках, причёски - модница. Мне особенно понравились  - тёмно-зелёное и под сари - очень оригинальная ткань и фасон!

----------


## Narayani d.d.

поискала в интернете, что же такое "тюрнюр"  :smilies: ))
нет, я никакие подушечки не подкладываю, Божества не такие уж и большие (около полметра), поэтому ткань часто "сама" стоит из-за складок или собственной жесткости. использую просто пышный подъюбник, а иногда и без него обхожусь. под одно платье сделала каркас на проволке.
прически когда есть время и вдохновение пытаюсь разнообразить, если хорошие волосы - почему нет? позже выложу фоты.
ткани люблю шить только индийские, покупаю во Франкфурте, там есть индийские магазины и цены доступные. раз в полгода можно съездить и набрать из ткани что есть интересного, потом дома голову ломать, что же из этого шить  :smilies: 
хочу перейти на более традиционные наряды (сари в основном, также леенга), только пока ткань подходящая не попадается  :sed:  да и тесьма сильно по цене кусается  :sed:

----------


## Susila dasi

http://www.season.ru/tech/technol_sh...a_turnurom.htm - смотрится как тюрнюр, на современный лад.
http://belle-poque.ru/svadebnoe_plat...ur_belle_poque
А ткани натуральные? Сколько стоят?

----------


## Narayani d.d.

> http://www.season.ru/tech/technol_sh...a_turnurom.htm - смотрится как тюрнюр, на современный лад.
> http://belle-poque.ru/svadebnoe_plat...ur_belle_poque
> А ткани натуральные? Сколько стоят?


по первой ссылке пусто, на второй платье симпатичное, можно стащить пару идей  :mig: 
ткани всякие разные, и натуральные и синтетика. мы с Расой-вихарини там вместе закупаемся. есть шелк, парча, атлас, разная органза, и куча всего, чему я названия не знаю. беру всё подряд, что мне нравится, я не циклюсь на том, чтобы все было только натуральное. мне главное чтобы роскошно выглядело и не дорого стоило.
цены разные, в том магазине где мы берем в среднем по 8 евро за метр. есть и по 1 евро, есть по 40, и по 60. во Фракфурте несколько магазинов с индийскими тканями, есть и подороже, но я в основном закупаюсь в недорогом. там цены считай оптовые. если накопить сотни 3-4 евро, то можно хорошо закупиться, на полгода точно. конечно, смотря какими темпами и сколько шить. у меня 7 Божеств, на юбку для Радхарани может метра три ткани улететь, кофточку не считаем, сколько той кофточки, накидку обязательно - это еще пол метра. и на Лалиту столько же. потом для Шри Кришны - ну пускай метра два, с тюрбаном и поясом... я люблю чтобы ткани было много, на тюрбан может полметра только так улететь... еще другим Божествам тоже, но на Них немного меньше у меня ткани уходит... ну комплектов 20 точно можно пошить.

----------


## Susila dasi

http://www.season.ru/tech/technol_sh..._turnurom.html - извините, нечаянно последнюю букву стёрла. Ох, у вас Божеств и не маленькие! Я шью только из натуральных, не люблю синтетику, не люблю её шить и в руках держать.. Но у меня Божества маленькие, можно и купить, мне 60-80 см надо при ширине 140. А вам конечно, если только на юбку Радхарани 3 метра ткани надо...

----------


## Narayani d.d.

зашла по ссылке - это всё так сложно для меня, просто жуть кошмарная  :smilies: ))
синтетика разная бывает. то что я беру - очень роскошные и дорогие на вид ткани, с вышивкой, кружевным краем широким, стразами, бисером, с элементами ручной работы. я не знаю, можно ли такие из натурального волокна сделать, да и стоить они тогда будут запредельные для меня деньги.
на юбку для Радхарани у меня на самом деле один раз только 3 метра ушло (первые две фото, золотистая такая), так обычно может и куска метр на полтора хватить или два метра покромсаю, если комбинировать.
просто раньше я шила простые юбки, а в последнее время что-то меня понесло, с каждым разом все больше и больше ткани уходит.

----------


## Narayani d.d.

> 


вот на эту юбку пошёл примерно метр белого атласа на подъюбник, потом нижний ярус я взяла 2 метра сантиметров 15 толщиной, потому что мне нужен был именно этот край с вышивкой и бисером. потом метр бежевого атласа с рисунком на драпировку и третий ярус я покромсала кучу ткани, вырезая и пришивая цветы. вот такие расходы.

----------


## Narayani d.d.

> мне 60-80 см надо при ширине 140


а этой ткани на что вам хватает?

----------


## Ananga Manjari d.d.

я люблю сама расшивать одежды для Божеств..ибо качественно расшитых,так чтобы блестки-стразы не отлетали,чтобы тесьма не вылезала-я у нас не встречала,а если они и есть,то цены мне не по карману.у меня на одежды Радха-Кришне уходит минимум месяц работы :sed:  если еще украшения Им самой делать-еще неделя-две

----------


## Susila dasi

> а этой ткани на что вам хватает?


Джаганатх, Балладев и Субхадр - примерно 20 см, высотой, и Гаура Нитай, примерно такие же с ручками. Сделаю фотку сегодня.

----------


## Susila dasi

На самом деле во Вриндаване очень хорошо расшивает Тапан. Он сам художник и у него качество отличное, ничего не отлетает  и очень аккуратно. Если нужно,адрес могу сказать и телефон. Мы московским Божествам там заказывали, польским, преданные своим домашним заказывали. Довольны все. Конечно, с ним нужно как с восточным человеком себя вести без особых сантиментов и знать чего вы хотите и к какому сроку, причём лучше на пораньше сроки определить, а не в последний день отьезда. И его работы смотреть, особенно которые в заначке или вышивают сейчас. И особенно хорошо, если вы с мужчиной пойдёте, с мужем, со знакомым. Придаёт солидности и быстрее работу сделают. И во время картики он практически не берёт заказы. Много работы. Нужно договариваться.
да, и может получиться подешевле,если вы свою ткань принесёте. Благо дело, в России натурального шёлка море - и разных видов и качества. И магазинов с остатками полно.

----------


## Narayani d.d.

> я люблю сама расшивать одежды для Божеств..ибо качественно расшитых,так чтобы блестки-стразы не отлетали,чтобы тесьма не вылезала-я у нас не встречала,а если они и есть,то цены мне не по карману.у меня на одежды Радха-Кришне уходит минимум месяц работы если еще украшения Им самой делать-еще неделя-две


вы молодец! у меня на ручную вышивку ни времени, ни спины, ни глаз не хватает.
где можно посмотреть ваши работы?

----------


## Narayani d.d.

> Джаганатх, Балладев и Субхадр - примерно 20 см, высотой, и Гаура Нитай, примерно такие же с ручками. Сделаю фотку сегодня.


очень жду  :smilies:  
у вас есть где-нибудь фотоальбомы, чтобы ваши работы посмотреть?

----------


## Narayani d.d.

> Если нужно,адрес могу сказать и телефон.


конечно давайте!

----------


## Narayani d.d.

> ( если еще украшения Им самой делать-еще неделя-две


научите меня пожалуйста украшения для Божеств делать!

----------


## Ananga Manjari d.d.

> где можно посмотреть ваши работы?


я пока только для Кишор-Кишориджи сделала 4 комплекта одежд,Вы их видели на ФБ  в Deity Lounge :sorry: .вот ссылка на полные альбомы.

http://www.facebook.com/#!/media/set...3901090&type=1

и

http://www.facebook.com/#!/media/set...8345167&type=1


другие одежды я по-моему выставляла на старом кришнару,надо поискать.до этого я шила в Вильнюсе на Божеств Гаура-Нитай,где-то на Фб они есть,если найду,выложу сюда.
я люблю тоже чтоб все блестело,всякие детальки мелкие,,только даааа,спина,моя спина..эх..но зато душевно окрыляет меня шитье..

----------


## Ananga Manjari d.d.

> научите меня пожалуйста украшения для Божеств делать!


 :sorry: 

да я сама любитель-еще не профи.я пофотаю,что есть .выложу сюда.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Матаджи, а кто-то может сшить одежки новые для Шри Шри Гаура-Нитай? За пожертвование.

----------


## Ananga Manjari d.d.

можно Нада Бинду спросить...я бы тоже могла..но слишком далеко живу :smilies:

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

я занята сильно,а божества махонькие поди?

----------


## Narayani d.d.

> Матаджи, а кто-то может сшить одежки новые для Шри Шри Гаура-Нитай? За пожертвование.


я тоже далеко... да и подход у меня не стандартный, может не всем понравится... :blink:

----------


## Radha-namini dd

А что за Божества? 
Я раньше много шила в Перми "на заказ" для Божеств разных преданных. 
Могу показать одежды, которые есть у моих Гаура-Нитай. Если стиль устроит, можно о деталях поговорить.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Спасибо. Высота Божеств 16 см. Остальное пишите в ЛС, если кто возьмется.

----------


## Мангала-мала деви даси

> Матаджи, а кто-то может сшить одежки новые для Шри Шри Гаура-Нитай? За пожертвование.


Мы с матаджами шьем за пожертвования, обращайтесь, наша группа вконтакте http://vk.com/odejda_dlya_bojestv на одноклассниках http://ok.ru/group/53400478351474

----------

